# Stronghold Crusader



## Killerzwerg73 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal Stronghold Crusader auf meinem Laptop installiert (Spiele es sehr gerne mit Freunden) und jetzt fuckt mich aber die Steuerung mit den Pfeiltasten ab und da wollte ich wissen ob man das irgendwie auf die WASD Tasten verlegen kann. Habt ihr vielleicht irgendein Tipp für mich?

MfG Killerzwerg


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (12. Januar 2010)

hat keiner ne Ahnung, jetzt aktuel würds mich wieder interresieren


----------



## boerigard (12. Januar 2010)

Für solche Probleme benutze ich die Freeware Autohotkey.
Ein Script, das dir die Pfeiftasten auf WASD legt, sieht da zb. so aus:

```
;Anfang von Script

;WASD umbelegen

a::left 
s::down
d::right
w::up

;OnOff-Toggle mit Strg+Enter

^Enter::Suspend
```

Durch Strg+Enter kannst du das Script jederzeit beenden und neustarten.


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2010)

Hm... im Menü geht es jedenfalls nicht... vielleicht kann man ja eine Configdatei verändern... dürfte aber sehr schwer schwer werden...


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (12. Januar 2010)

Also in den Configs hab ich noch nichts gefunden, das Freeware Tool guck ich mir vielleicht mal an. Danke für den Tipp.


----------

